# New Ontario bottling Works  bottle from sudbury ont on ebay



## RCO (Sep 7, 2015)

didn't know where to post this as I just happened to see this bottle on ebay and though it be worth posting it. I hadn't seen the bottle before . its from a company from Sudbury Ontario that operated from 1906-1931 according to my book . this bottle appears to be a large 30 oz bottle and in good condition ,also an image of a moose embossed on the bottle. and not sure I've seen many bottles with a moose on them before . but price is already over $100 so likely out of my range but interesting to see it and I'm not sure how rare it actually is since company operated for a while  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/RARE-SODA-BOTTLE-FROM-SUDBURY-ONTARIO-CANADA-/111759586110?hash=item1a0563f33e


----------



## botlguy (Sep 7, 2015)

NEAT ! ! !     I don't collect Canadian or soda bottles but with that Moose I'm tempted. Thanks for sharing.   Jim


----------



## mctaggart67 (Sep 8, 2015)

Theses bottles come in a number of variants (blob quart, crown quart, crown pint, etc.), all of which are pretty hard to find.


----------



## RCO (Sep 9, 2015)

mctaggart67 said:
			
		

> Theses bottles come in a number of variants (blob quart, crown quart, crown pint, etc.), all of which are pretty hard to find.



I haven't seen a lot of really old Sudbury bottles before so haven't seen it till now . there doesn't seem to be a lot of them around or would of seen one by now


----------



## sunrunner (Sep 13, 2015)

looks like a Bullwinkle bottle.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 13, 2015)

Gotta be kinda rare with the embossed moose, ya don't see that every day for sure, especially on a soda bottle, beer- whiskey maybe........Andy


----------



## RCO (Sep 13, 2015)

bidding ended at $116 American which becomes $150 Canadian due to exchange rate at moment , not sure who winning bidder was but wasn't me cause I didn't even bid even in Canada I haven't seen many moose before on soda bottles , I have a bottle with a Beaver and a couple with Deer but not a moose yet


----------

